# HDMI and COMPONENT VIDEO CABLES



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, i have HDMI connected to one TV can i use the Component video to connect other tv in other room?


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

ivtech said:


> Hi, i have HDMI connected to one TV can i use the Component video to connect other tv in other room?


I dont see why you should not use component.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ivtech said:


> Hi, i have HDMI connected to one TV can i use the Component video to connect other tv in other room?


Yes. HOWEVER, there is only one setting for output resolution, so both TVs must be able to function at whatever resolution is selected.

For example, some older Mitsubishi HDTVs supported ONLY 1080i, and only via component (no DVI or HDMI). So, you could not set the receiver to 720p, even if the "HDMI" TV supported it, because, in this case, the other TV does not.

Fortunately, nearly all HDTVs accept 1080i input signals.


----------

